# Cube AMS - Radon QLT > aus zwei mach eins



## salzbrezel (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo Cube-Forum,

bei den AMS gibt (oder gab) es ja eine bekannte Schwachstelle, nämlich das linke Ausfallende über der Kettenstrebe:







Bei den älteren Radon QLT bricht ja häufig die Kettenstrebe:






Dieser Radon ist mir vor etwa einem Jahr gebrochen. Es ist unmöglich, eine intakte Kettenstrebe für den Rahmen aufzutreiben. Allerdings habe ich viele Cube AMS mit dem obigen Problem gesehen. Da ja das AMS und das QLT recht ähnlich sind, kam mir der Gedanke, aus zwei defekten Rahmen einen ganzen zu machen.

Deswegen habe ich diesen Rahmen erworben





um ihn mit diesem zu verbinden





Was natürlich sofort auffällt ist, dass eine völlig andere Wippe sowie andere Schrauben verbaut sind. Nun werde ich verschiedene Hauptrahmen-Wippen Kombinationen ausprobieren, bis ich was passendes gefunden habe. Ich hoffe, dass ich einen funktionstüchtigen Rahmen rausbekommen werde. Das Ganze wird natürlich von mir dokumentiert werden.

Morgen werde ich von den neusten Fortschritten berichten!


----------



## Turbo-s (27. Juni 2012)

Also ganz ehrlich da bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (28. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich da bin ich mal gespannt...



Wunderbar... dann mache ich das also nicht nur für mich!

Gestern war Demontage angesagt. Übrig blieb ein großer Haufen 1A deutsche-taiwanesischer Qualität, deren Preis mal mehrere tausend Euro betrug:


----------



## Turbo-s (28. Juni 2012)

Aha.... Ich würde es einzeln auf Mattschwarze Displayständer drappieren und auf der Dokumenta in Kassel als moderne Kunst austellen.

Unterschrift: Vergänglichkeit im Industriezeitalter.


----------



## salzbrezel (29. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Aha.... Ich würde es einzeln auf Mattschwarze Displayständer drappieren und auf der Dokumenta in Kassel als moderne Kunst austellen.
> 
> Unterschrift: Vergänglichkeit im Industriezeitalter.




Haha... nach dem Motto: "Ist das Kunst oder kann das weg?"
Ich entscheide mich aber eher für: "Das kann weg!"



Ok, gestern habe ich mich mit folgender Frage beschäftigt: Kann ich die Kettenstrebe des Cubes in das Radon einbauen.

Dazu habe ich erstmal einen Blick auf die Bolzen des Hauptlagers geworfen:

Oben Radon, unten Cube:






Links Radon rechts Cube:





Das passt also alles überhaupt nicht. Der Lagerbolzen für das Cube ist viel dicker. Demnach kann ich die Kettenstreben vom Cube auch nicht mit den Lagerbolzen vom Radon verbauen, weil die Bolzenaufnahme in der Strebe viel größer ist als der Bolzen, was ja Spiel ergeben würde. Der Bolzen wird beim Cube ja auf die Schwinge gepresst.



Die Schwingenaufnahme ist am Cube wesentlich breiter.

Schieblehre angelegt an den Radon-Hauptrahmen:





Schieblehre nicht verschoben aber an der Cube Hauptrahmen angelegt:







Das führt natürlich dazu, dass die Bolzenaufnahme an der Kettenstrebe wesentlich weiter auseinanderstehen.

Schieblehre an der Cube-Kettenstrebe:





Schieblehre nicht verschoben aber an der Radon Kettenstrebe:





Es ist also ohne größere Umbaumaßnahmen nicht möglich, die Kettenstreben vom Cube ins Radon zu bauen. Deswegen werde ich es heute Abend versuchen, die Sitzstreben des Radons in den Cube-Rahmen zu implantieren.

Einen kleinen Hinweis: Das Projekt ist nicht gestorben, ich habe da eine Idee . Leider werde ich erst am Montag weiter berichten können.


p.s.: Ich weiß, die Bilder könnten besser sein... ich kann wegen der Arbeit leide nur abends arbeiten, da ist das Licht aber nicht besonders. Ich bitte das zu entschuldigen.


----------



## salzbrezel (2. Juli 2012)

Sooo...

am Wochenende habe ich mich nun damit beschäftigt, die Sitzstreben des Radons in den Cube-Rahmen zu bauen.

Dabei gibt es zwei mögliche Ansätze:
1. Sitzstreben und Wippe Radon
oder
2. Sitzstreben des Radons mit Wippen des Cubes

Zuerst habe ich den 1. Ansatz, also Sitzstreben und Wippe vom Radon-Rahmen ins Auge gefasst. Das wäre erstmal einfacher, weil die Wippenaufnahme an den Sitzstreben sehr verschieden sind. Aber dazu komme ich später.

Das Ergebnis ist folgendes:

So sieht die Wippe aus, wenn der Hinterbau richtig steht. Da fehlen also gut 2 cm.










Wenn ich den Hinterbau befestigte, wird der Hinterbau recht stark eingezogen.
Der Rahmen "hängt ca. 2-3 cm tief im Federweg".











Woran liegt das nun? Die Radon-Wippe ist doch etwas länger als beim Cube-Rahmen... Also müssten die Kettenstreben doch nach unten gedrückt werden?
Nun, diese Bilder lösen das Rätsel:










Die beiden Rahmen unterscheiden sich also in der Wippenaufnahme am Hauptrahmen.
Bleibt also nur Lösung Nr. 2, also Sitzstreben des Radons mit Wippe des Cubes. Dem steht aber folgendes Problem im Weg:

Sitzstreben, oben Cube, unten Radon:





Habe aber schon eine Lösung parat. Dazu mehr morgen, wenn ich das ganze hoffentlich umgesetzt habe.

LG...


----------



## salzbrezel (3. Juli 2012)

So, heute möchte ich das Finale einläuten.

Ich will zu Anfang nochmal kurz die gescheiterten Ansätze durchgehen.

Nicht funktioniert haben:
1. Verwendung der Cube-Kettenstreben im Radon-Rahmen
2. Radon Wippe und Sitzstreben im Cube-Rahmen


Heute komme ich zur letzten Option, die ohne größere Umbauten möglich ist.
Wie oben beschrieben, möchte ich die Sitzstreben vom Radon in den Hinterbau des Cubes implantieren und zwar unter Verwendung der Wippe vom AMS.

Die Schwierigkeit ist ja bereits oben erwähnt:

Wippenaufnahme an den Sitzstreben des Cubes:





Wippenaufnahme an den Sitzstreben des Radons (Schieblehre vom Cube nicht verschoben angelegt):






Die Wippenaufnahme am Cube ist wesentlich breiter. Das heißt wiederum, dass die Wippe am Cube zu schmal ist, um die Sitzstreben vom Radon ausfzunehmen.

Deswegen kam mir der Gedanke, die Sitzstreben nicht innen, sondern außen an der Aufnahme zu montieren. Damit sich die Befestigungsschraube drehbar auf dem Lager abstützen kann, muss die Schraube von innen befestigt werden.

Links Radon, rechts Cube:





Außerdem muss für die Abstützung des Lagers an der Sitzstrebe und an der Schraube der ursprüngliche Messingring des Radons verwendet werden.






Fertig sieht es dann so aus:







Da ja die Wippe nun nach außen gewandert ist, steht die Wippe an der Rahmenaufnahme etwas ab. Deswegen muss auch hier etwas modifiziert werden. Normalerweise ist bei der Aufnahme am AMS ein "Spacer" verbaut, der zwischen dem Hauptrahmen und der Lager in der Wippe geklemmt wird:






Befestigt sieht das dann so aus (nicht ganz angezogen, außerdem fehlt hier ein Plastikdichtring):





Ich verwende zwei dieser "Spacer" und eine längere Schraube. Damit kommt die Wippe dann weiter nach außen und hat genug Breite, um die Sitzstreben aufzunehmen:

Zwei Spacer:





Festgezogen:








Jetzt fehlt noch die Dämpferbefestigung. Ausnahmsweise passen Bolzen und Buchsen vom Radon 1:1 und können direkt so übernommen werden:







Sooo... tatsächlich fertig:


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. Juli 2012)

Und schön alles mit Dreck verbauen, dann hält das besser


----------



## salzbrezel (3. Juli 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Und schön alles mit Dreck verbauen, dann hält das besser



Der kommt ja eh rein... warum wegmachen??? 

Nein, das war natürlich erstmal nur provisorisch um zu schauen, ob das überhaupt passt. Der Rahmen bekommt natürlich neue Lager und wird deswegen komplett demontiert und natürlich auch gereinigt. 

Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass bei mir eigentlich alle Räder so aussehen. Werden ja gefahren. Aber du hast natürlich recht, für schöne Bilder wäre eine Reinigung natürlich nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## akisu (3. Juli 2012)

wo isn da dreck? das sieht doch aus wie neu


----------



## Truk (4. Juli 2012)

Äääh....was ich nicht verstanden habe: Warum sparst du dir eigentlich nicht die ganze Mühe und fährst nur den schönen CUBE-Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (4. Juli 2012)

Truk schrieb:


> Äääh....was ich nicht verstanden habe: Warum sparst du dir eigentlich nicht die ganze Mühe und fährst nur den schönen CUBE-Rahmen?




Der ist an der typischen Stelle über der Bremsaufnahme gerissen. Habe ihn allerdings so gekauft.
Von der Farbgebung her gefällt mir der Radon allerdings besser.




salzbrezel schrieb:


> Hallo Cube-Forum,
> 
> bei den AMS gibt (oder gab) es ja eine bekannte Schwachstelle, nämlich das linke Ausfallende über der Kettenstrebe:


----------



## shrediiiii (4. Juli 2012)

Interessant, was so alles machbar ist! Habe mit Interesse mitgelesen


----------



## salzbrezel (4. Juli 2012)

Oooh, das freut mich sehr.
Hatte wegen der geringen Resonanz schon gedacht, dass es keinen interessiert 

Ich bin anfangs eigentlich zu naiv an die Sache rangegangen, habe halt gedacht AMS und QLT... das muss passen. Als dann der Cube bei mir war habe ich das Geld, für das ich den Rahmen gekauft habe, schon abgeschrieben. Die Rahmen unterscheiden sich schon recht deutlich.

Nachdem ich neue Lager eingebaut habe, werde ich mich an den Aufbau machen. Die Teile sind alle vorhanden:

Gabel: Marzocchi MX Pro ETA 120mm
Dämpfer: der verbaute Manitou Radium
Laufräder: XT Naben, 717er Mavic Felgen, DT Comp Speichen
komplette XT-Gruppe mit Dual Control


----------



## Spletti (13. Juli 2012)

fand ich jetzt auch recht interessant


----------



## Turbo-s (27. Juli 2012)

Da ist man 3 Wochen in Urlaub und der Kerl hat es echt fertig hinbekommen. Mach mal Bilder vom Komplettbike fertig und poste dann mal wie es sich fährt.


----------



## salzbrezel (1. August 2012)

Hallo Turbo-S,

das hat mir echt in den Fingern gejuckt... ich musste das hinbekommen. Ich hätte auch nicht vor größeren Umbaumaßnahmen unter Einsatz meines Dremels zurückgeschreckt.

Der Aufbau wird sich dagegen etwas hinziehen, jetzt habe ich nämlich endlich Urlaub 


Viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (24. Oktober 2012)

So, finalemente...

Bike ist fertig und fährt auch:





Ist das Bike, das mich über den Winter bringen soll. deswegen auch die Dual Controls, die kann man auch mit dicken Skihandschuhen schalten.

Die Funktion habe ich bei einer großen Runde im Bayrischen Wald getestet. Hier zu sehen auf dem Großen Arber. Funktion ist soweit in Ordnung.


----------



## Turbo-s (24. Oktober 2012)

Respekt! Ein Mann eine Mission!

Durchgezogen!

Perfekt! Kaufen kann ja jeder.


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. November 2012)

Ich finde es auch cool. Tolle Sache. 

Viel Spaß damit...

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------

